# Compare DAS' rhinestones to Shine Art's?



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what kind of rhinestone at Shine Art most closely compares to DAS? I'm attempting to research and know all my options, but I'm still so wet behind the ears that it's all overwhelming! 

Thank you. 

Oh, I tried the search engine and didn't find this. I'm sure it's been brought up before but maybe I didn'tknow how it find it?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not gotten any Shine Art stones, but the stones from DAS are very nice. My honest opinion is they are all over priced.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I havent dealt with DAS,Dont really plan on it either.Most stones are imported in. They have different grades. You can get chineese stones or korean quality stones,or high end stones.If you buy from overseas and import in, you will save alot of money and cut out the middle man. Of course your minimums are higher and your shipping will be higher,but if you can do this you will be all set for stones for a while and get the best pricing.
Right now im using koreans quality grade a stones from shine art and they are just fine. I didnt care for the chineese quality, and pellosa is pretty pricey but very nice.
When I go to china,I will bring a bunch back.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have purchased stones from both DAS and Carol. Both are very good quality. Carol has the better pricing and since we are on the same side of the Rocky Mountains I usually get faster service from her. Since availability can vary, it is best to have a backup if you are in a pinch and cannot wait for backorder to be filled. Order the smallest amount you can from different places and compare. Since some of this is personal taste/opinion, what you may think is good may not be so to another and vice/versa.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Eric, I don't think you could buy from DAS, even if you wanted to. You need to own their system.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not true, Judy, unless they have changed. The last time I checked, DAS sells rhinestones to anyone. Some of their other items, however you can not buy unless you have the system.

I agree with the advice to shop around. Compare prices and quality, as well as location/shipping. Everyone is getting in the business of selling rhinestones, so you want to make sure you get a good stone, a good deal, and a trustworthy vendor.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

So maybe it's the stencil material that I'm thinking about


----------



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

I can tell you I'm scared to death about importing much of anything straight from overseas. The whole notion of sending money via Western Union and hoping that the company doesn't short you or otherwise fail to live up to expectations...UGH! I know people that import and, for me, it's such a risky game that I am too scared to participate. I'd much rather buy from a US wholesaler who has already worked out all the kinks of working with other countries. 

The only system I have ever used for importing goods is Aliexpress since they hold the money in escrow until you receive the goods and declare them to be good. I've had good luck with them (on other goods, never tried rhinestone items).

I wasn't sure how DAS' rhinestones compared Shine Art's Pellosa or Korean. I figured they were analogous to one of those two. 

I think I'm going to do a trial run with Allhamps' rhinestones.

Oh- btw- who is Carol? Not sure what rhinestones to investigate since I'm new and don't know who Carol is 

THANK YOU for all your help. I truly and deeply appreciate it.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

JAF said:


> So maybe it's the stencil material that I'm thinking about


Yes, it's the stencil material and the decal material. There may be some other things too, but I don't recall offhand.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

ldelzer said:


> I can tell you I'm scared to death about importing much of anything straight from overseas. The whole notion of sending money via Western Union and hoping that the company doesn't short you or otherwise fail to live up to expectations...UGH! I know people that import and, for me, it's such a risky game that I am too scared to participate. I'd much rather buy from a US wholesaler who has already worked out all the kinks of working with other countries.
> 
> The only system I have ever used for importing goods is Aliexpress since they hold the money in escrow until you receive the goods and declare them to be good. I've had good luck with them (on other goods, never tried rhinestone items).
> 
> ...


btw - I'm Carol (allhamps or Slick). Importing is VERY risky. It takes a lot of research, and then you still might not get a reliable source. I still have about 30 bags of Chinese stones that I received instead of the Korean stones that I paid for, and I've gone through about 4 suppliers before I settled on the main one I use now. He's been very reliable and responsive for the past 2.5 years, so I feel very lucky.


----------



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

allhamps said:


> btw - I'm Carol (allhamps or Slick). Importing is VERY risky. It takes a lot of research, and then you still might not get a reliable source. I still have about 30 bags of Chinese stones that I received instead of the Korean stones that I paid for, and I've gone through about 4 suppliers before I settled on the main one I use now. He's been very reliable and responsive for the past 2.5 years, so I feel very lucky.


Color me clueless! I'm glad to have names matched up 

See? That's exactly what I mean about dealing with overseas companies. It's a crapshoot that I don't care to gamble with. I don't mind paying a reasonable markup to buy from a US wholesaler. I only sell retail so I more than get a nice chunk of money back on things I make. i.e. I try to mark up at least 3-4 times. I swear it's the only way we've been able to grow and survive during a recession!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Very good replies for you. You need to do your research on your stones and see what is going to work best for your business. The least expensive stones are not always the best. We have gotten about 6 sample packs from over seas and have still not decided on a single supplier to go with. Have been researching for close to 6 months now and are doing a little bit with a few companies to see which is the more consistent with the quality and shipping. This is the same with US suppliers. Get samples for 4-5 places and compare the quality, Prices, Customer Service, and Shipping time/Cost. Do a little research and you will be fine. Alot of good people out there selling quality stones.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I started with DAS' stones then went with ShineArt's Korean stones back around last September. I've been very happy with the stones and their service. DAS' prices were just way too high and for the price and quality, I'm very happy I switched to ShireArt. 

IMO I would stay away from Chinese stones, although I have not had that much experience with them. When I purchased my CAMS machine and went for training, they used Chinese stones and said they did so becuase they were cheaper. When a ran a design that had about 200 stones, probably about 10 - 15 stones didn't have any glue on the back or the machine just picked up the glue circle that fell off the stones. Plus the shine wasn't all that great. But I don't know if there are different grades of Chinese stone either.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

Some people may think DAS stones are overpriced, but I have a couple of shirts that I created (and kept for myself) utilizing DAS rhinestones over a year ago. I wash them, I dry them in the dryer & I have not lost a single stone. I just don't want/have time to fool with "testing" various companies stones right now. I know DAS stones are reliable, they have great sparkle, and I don't think the price is all that unreasonable. I like sticking with one supplier for most of my products. That is just my personal opinion.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Since so many of you have researched stones (and I don't want to start another thread) do any of you know where to get a burgundy or maroon colored hotfix rhinestone.. All I can find is Swarovski carries that color, but they are to expensive for the amount I am going to have to use.

Thanks..


----------

